
Show HN: I implemented some colorful 2D fluid simulations[video] - erkaman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDX-9gTC48o
======
erkaman
Source code is here:
[https://github.com/Erkaman/fluid_sim](https://github.com/Erkaman/fluid_sim)

this is some flashy fluid simulations made using the techniques described in
the article "Fast Fluid Dynamics Simulation on the GPU".

The code is minimalistic and is written in only ~1000LOC of C++, and uses only
OpenGL and no frameworks whatsoever, so the code should be pretty readable.

Finally, note that the primary focus was on making flashy simulations, and not
on physical realism.

